# UEFA Cup 03-04 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 1, 2008)

Hamburger has good odds against Slavia Praga. I am still not sure about this match.
Twente against Schalke will be also very nice match. I placed bet on Twente because they are in great form. Twente are always strong at home and they dont have injuries right now.


----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 2, 2008)

Udinese- Dinamo
Dinamo played very good their last league match, although the team is on downturn this gives me some expectations so I couldm't keep myself and places bet on x2


----------



## Cristiano66 (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck guys. I will keep my hands off the betting sites this week(if I can)
I have guests this week and can't bet the way I want(infront of the tv)


----------



## FilipeII (Dec 4, 2008)

There´s a great and high odd to pick Depor to win. I won´t miss this one  :roll:


----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 4, 2008)

30Seconds said:
			
		

> Udinese- Dinamo
> Dinamo played very good their last league match, although the team is on downturn this gives me some expectations so I couldm't keep myself and places bet on x2


fuck yeah


----------



## Pro (Dec 5, 2008)

Pro said:
			
		

> Hamburger has good odds against Slavia Praga. I am still not sure about this match.
> Twente against Schalke will be also very nice match. I placed bet on Twente because they are in great form. Twente are always strong at home and they dont have injuries right now.



Both bets won, its a shame I didnt place a bet on Hamburger too.
I knew they would win the second I chose not to back them


----------

